# Central Asian Shepherds?



## secuono (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone have experience with them?

Found a breeder with a litter available. Google shows they are different from other breeds .

I'm in search of a short haired or medium/lower work coated dog, more anti-strangers in general, but still friendly with its people.

Do these look correct? They seem right to me. Posted them in order of like the most to least, first because it looks so happy with life, lol. Rest is by color at this point.

Anywhoot, thanks for your opinions!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 11, 2016)

Where are they located? How much are they asking?  My husband is obsessed with this breed and speaks regularly to a top of the line breeder in Romania.  Boy was I shocked to see this breed name pop up here! We WILL have one someday but will wait until we can get one from overseas. 

From what he says there is a huge variation in temperament of this breed depending in part on genetic line and some just personality differences.  The breeder he talks to temperament tests carefully  as some are great guardians and others can be quite aggressive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

I will pm you a breeder.
There are some differences in color and what is allowable... IMO it is confusing.
The coats seem very short in the photos.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

oops I was thinking Caucasians. (about the hair)


----------



## Ponker (Jul 12, 2016)

There is a temperament test people use for puppies. It has value in choosing a sound puppy. I found a link to the test http://landofpuregold.com/puptest.htm I used it when choosing my Cane Corso but trusted the breeder with the selection of my Anatolian Shepherd pup. She asked a ton of questions and selected a pup for me that best suited my environment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 12, 2016)

Ponker said:


> There is a temperament test people use for puppies. It has value in choosing a sound puppy. I found a link to the test http://landofpuregold.com/puptest.htm I used it when choosing my Cane Corso but trusted the breeder with the selection of my Anatolian Shepherd pup. She asked a ton of questions and selected a pup for me that best suited my environment.



This is for pet dogs* NOT* livestock Guardians.
Things  you would look for in a pet are not the things you look for in a LGD pup.

Many of the traits you would not want according to this method (this is the Volhard Method) are the very things you would want in a LGD.

It is a poor evaluation technique for LGD pups. LGD breeds are wired differently, they respond differently.

It can be used but the tester needs to know where a LGD would score on the chart for a particular test. Some you would want a 2-3 for a pet but maybe a 1 or a 6 for a LGD.


----------

